# Dragons Blood



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I used to get Dragons Blood from Prairie Fragrances but they are closed. It was a dark oil that turned the soap almost black, and a strong scent too. I am looking for a similar one so hopefully my soap does not change too much. Any tips would be great. Thanks!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

NOT NG. 

I am using it and some people are ok with it... but several including my dh are not happy with it. They liked the one from CS... but it is so much more $$ to order from there.... I'll likely have to since that is the scent dh wants me in... it may not be what you are looking for... but way heavier than NG. 

No clue if it colored the soap... as I always used activated charcoal in it.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

I just ordered mine from Tamera (2sticks). I'm hoping it's the one that turns a dark color. Not sure of the smell...my first DB order. Linda


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

My DB from Tamera turns dark! I like it!


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I like the DB from CS better than the one from NG. The soap was a dark brown but not black by a long shot.
JoAnn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am also using Tamera's. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm using Tamera's too and it did not turn my soap dark like I wanted. Maybe I used less than before, I"m not sure. The second batch was much nicer. I hot processed it. For the first batch I used .75% scent. It wasn't as strong as I liked so the second batch I used more and it turned out darker. I've got 50+ bars curing upstairs with a fan and a window open....my yard smells soooo nice!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Anita,
How long ago did you make the bars? The Dragons Blood darkens as it cures. Here is my sample bar.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

It's been about 2 weeks on the CP and about a week on the HP. The HP is much darker still. I think it was the amount I used that kept the CP lighter in color. I was able to get a red/pink swirl to show up in it so I was happy about that. Then again, the HP may be darker because it's already cured and the CP may keep on darkening.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Mine got darker as it aged/cured.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

The one I got from Tamara turned very dark...which I was expecting. This DB is as close to Lillian's old DB as I think you can get. I still have 4 oz of Lillians DB. I have been holding on to it hoping for a dupe, which I think Tamara mastered. Thanks Tamara...and Lillian 

Sheryl


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks all, ordered from Tamera.


----------

